

Warm and unaffected, Philip Glass’s memoir is nothing like his music - tintinnabula
http://www.thenation.com/article/204313/words-music-perhaps

======
mturmon
A nicely written article -- just about the memoir.

Compare the recent discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9286557](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9286557)
. That article came to a similar "thumbs-up" conclusion about the
autobiography ("What is more, _Words Without Music: A Memoir_ is an engaging,
even charming book, one of the most readable autobiographies ever written by a
classical composer."), and a similarly guarded conclusion about the music
("half-full").

